# Bf 109.....



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry! I couldn't remember when and where we're talking about those red legged Bf 109's.... 

Here's a pic of one though, in a somewhat sad state! 

It's Bf 109G belonging to Feldwebel Mueller of II./JG 27 based at Wels a Wagram(?) in August 1944...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Almost looks like its made of paper its that beat up

We were discussing it in Muller's thread for his 109K-4 ,becuase on the box for some reason the model represented on the box had red undercarriage legs 

Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Riiight.....cool! Thanks mate!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd say that '109 is f*ck*d! The 'red legs' were to denote fuel type I believe.
Talking of '109's, anyone seen, or seen reviews, of the new 1/32nd scale Eduard '109E's yet?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Terry.But I have read that these red legs indicated machines with AS engines.Of course it wasn't a rule.Anyway it sounds similar to Terry's info.But I think the pic can be misled anyway.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats an 'AS' engine?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

The Gustav series of Bf109 was basicly powered by DB-605A or DB-605AM engines.These engines weren't enough good at high flight levels.That's way the DB-605AS ( S - Sonder what means Special) appeared.The kind of engine was fitted in G-5AS,G-6AS and G-14AS.The main external give-away to indentify the high-altitude versions from their standard counterparts was the engine cowling.The AS engine had a little bit larger a supercharger and didn't fit under the standard engine covering.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

You'r welcome..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Talking of '109's, anyone seen, or seen reviews, of the new 1/32nd scale Eduard '109E's yet?



Brett Green of Hyperscale did a video review and build recently Terry it looks real good! I'm interested in the E-4 and E-3 releases coming up soon...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Wayne, I'll check it out. I'm interested in the E4 too, even though it's relatively expensive at around £45. But, being Eduard, I'm guessing it'll be worth it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Wayne, I'll check it out. I'm interested in the E4 too, even though it's relatively expensive at around £45. But, being Eduard, I'm guessing it'll be worth it.



It is rather pricey, but you at least get plenty in the box.....at some stage they may well do a weekend edition without the bells and whistles, but will we be prepared to wait that long?...I doubt it.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2009)

I reckon that, even at the price for the current kit, it'll be one of those that's worth it. I think I might just be getting one for next years BoB GB. Wonder if anyone will release a Spit Mk1 and Hurricane Mk1 in 1/32nd scale for the anniversary? Be nice if someone did, to improve on my conversions from old kits.
BTW, couldn't find the Brett Green review, my 'Hyper Scale' web page showed the last updates as Dec 2007!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2009)

Here ya go Terry

Messerschmitt Bf 109 E-1 Review by Brett Green (Eduard 1/32)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link Wayne. Certainly looks to be a very nice kit, and even has something special for Jan! I'm a bit surprised about the narrow wheels though, but I can always use the ones from my old Matchbox model when the time comes! Here's looking forward to their E4.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2009)

No worries mate!


----------



## FlexiBull (Apr 10, 2009)

Think this is the "before" picture unless they had a bloody good panel beater






The base is Fels-am-Wagram otherwise known as Feuersbrunn. My father had two trips there in '44. Don't think I can blame my Dad for that damage thought!!

The caption for the image above is

"A new Bf 109G before Feldwebel Mueller got his hands on it"


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pic FB! Coincidentally, I was looking at Google mapping of that area just a couple of days ago, and found, on the satellite images, what I think is the site of the airfield, just east and slightly north of the town of Fels am Wagram.


----------



## FlexiBull (Apr 11, 2009)

Airframe There is not much left. If you go on Flash Earth down to street level you can make out Flugplatzstrasse. On my screen there is a big wide white band across the airfield. But I think it was West of the town. This is a photo taken just after a raid on the 7.7.44

My Dad payed a visit there the night before with 40 Squadron RAF






Almost fits


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks mate, great job! I saw that place too, and thought it might be the field. The other place I mentiond, the outline of what could have been hard runways, dug up and overplanted, is just visible. Of course, it might just be coincidence, and be the shape of crops or fields.
I'll have another look, as I'm planning a JG27 Bf109G6 soon, and would like to get the diorama in authentic settings.


----------



## macchina (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I live in the near of fels am wagram (5 km) and my mother was born in fels am wagram. Let me know, if you need any informations 

Ciao


----------

